# White critters in water feature



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I have some tiny "Y" shaped things swimming around in the water of my false bottom tank. Does anyone know what is it? I posted the picture on my web page. It is the white thing in front of the black stone in the top picture. Click here!

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

It looks like a copepod to me. I can't see it very well, so I can't be certain. However, check out this pic to see if it is similar. http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/ima ... opepod.jpg 

All the best, 

Homer


----------



## AlexanderStubbs (Feb 18, 2004)

It is a copepod, the two things coming off of the back are the egg sacks on the female. These are nice things to have in a water feature, they are perfect for tadpoles to eat. They can come in off most plants, the eggs often are able to lay dormant for years, I have them in all my broms.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank you for letting me know what that is. I am glad to hear that they are not harmful to have in my tank. 

Thanks again!

Dawn


----------

